
Bitcoin's civil war threatens to blow up the cryptocurrency itself - xky
https://qz.com/937312/bitcoin-btc-is-tearing-itself-apart-again-and-its-price-is-yo-yoing/
======
trvski
I don't understand why Core believes the fees and confirmation times are not a
huge problem. Or am I misinformed, does Core have a plan to fix this?

